# HTC Hero Android 2.1 update is OUT NOW in Europe



## Dougster

*HTC Hero Android 2.1 NOW LIVE ON ORANGE. GO CHECK PEOPLE!!*

http://www.eurodroid.com/2010/06/htc-hero-android-2-1-update-is-out-now-in-europe/

Nothing on my Orange handset after putting the date forward to August but that's what you get with Orange. Other than that I can't fault their service.


----------



## madmini

finnnnnnnnallly hope i get it soon im on t-mob


----------



## Dougster

Don't be too hopeful but I follow Eurodroid on Twitter and the site is usually pretty good.


----------



## Dougster

XDA Developers have a wave of reported updates.

I'll be calling Orange tomorrow.


----------



## Dougster

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/33983/htc-hero-android-2-1-update


----------



## Dougster

HTC confirm European Update:

Update - HTC Hero Android 2.1 Firmware Over The Air (FOTA) update (Second Package)
In our commitment to providing you with the best user experience, we are pushing out a new firmware update to your HTC Hero. Your phone will receive a notification of this update when it is made available. Simply press OK to accept the update via a data connection such as Wi-Fi or GPRS/3G. After installing the update, you can confirm a successful update by confirming the Firmware version (From the Home Screen go to MENU> Settings> About Phone> Firmware version). The new Firmware version will be 2.1.
Update Information: Android 2.1 Platform Upgrade 
Note：Please back up your data first, and you have to upgrade your phone with the first FOTA package to be able to get the Android 2.1 FOTA upgrade. We recommend using a free Wi-Fi hotspot or an unlimited data plan to apply this update. If not, standard data connection charges may apply. For any questions, please contact us via http://www.htc.com/www/CA_Hotline.aspx

Meanwhile, Orange are still f***ing about with it..................


----------



## k3vin11

My Hero is carrier free, I got the 2.1 update last night, took a while to install but it was all up and running before the end of the Brazil v Chile game!


----------



## Dougster

Branded handsets should have the update in 2-3 days.


----------



## spitfire

Just updated the Hero with a second update. What differences can I expect. I can already see the home screen is different.


----------



## Maggi200

What annoys me is orange put their own skin on everything. And it always sucks. Slows the phone down, doesn't add anything and just crashes. To be fair, I've not noticed it so much with my hero, but I hope they don't ruin the update. About time we get this!


----------



## spitfire

Jeez, quite a few changes. It's like learning a new phone, especially for this technophobe. lol


----------



## Maggi200

So when can I expect to find an orange update? Although I just read by the endof the month (written in june) I still can't find an update,


----------



## spitfire

maggi112 said:


> So when can I expect to find an orange update? Although I just read by the endof the month (written in june) I still can't find an update,


When I spoke to Dougster regarding the last update it seemed like Vodaphone had been pretty quick with that. So if Voda are on the ball again I expect the rest will follow shortly:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Wow all you Android fanboys all the excitement must feel exactly that of an update on the iphone.....but just not quite as good.


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> Wow all you Android fanboys all the excitement must feel exactly that of an update on the iphone.....but just not quite as good.


Hi Grizz, I heard you que'd all night for an _*i.* Yeh just an i cause it can't get a signal when you hold it. :lol::lol::lol:_


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> Hi Grizz, I heard you que'd all night for an _*i.* Yeh just an i cause it can't get a signal when you hold it. :lol::lol::lol:_


no no no...not all night just 8 hrs, and i can get a signal fine thanks 

:lol:


----------



## spitfire

I take it you're liking it then:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

So noone on orange actually had this yet? I certainly haven't. What a waste of a good phone...


----------



## Dougster

It's coming...................


----------



## Dougster

Date now banded about is the 26th.


----------



## Dougster

First part of the update can be had OTA.

You could also forward your date to force the download.

You need to have the 2.73.61.66. ROM

http://www.htc.com/uk/SupportDownload.aspx?p_id=283&cat=2&dl_id=864


----------



## Maggi200

Ota? English please


----------



## Dougster

Over The Air but make sure you are connected to wi-fi just in case you get charged for 3g downloads.


----------



## Maggi200

No charge for me. It's wonderful, much much faster now


----------



## Dougster

It's only a basic ROM update in preparation for 2.1 Eclair (hopefully tomorrow!!)

No real changes should be noticeable until then.


----------



## Maggi200

No I cant see a difference other than it works and works quickly. Usually texts take hours


----------



## john2garden

I got something off Orange this morning and downloaded it.

Can't say I notice much difference!


----------



## Maggi200

SO what does the eclaire offer over the top of the other update?


----------



## Dougster

No real differences with first part of update.

You will now have this in preparation for the major part of the update:

Settings > About Phone > System Software Update > Scheduled Check

The 2.1 (Eclair) update *WILL* wipe your phone so be sure to back up with Sync Manager.

As for the Eclair update expect Free Google Navigation, Voice Command Support, New App Launcher, New Widgets, New Photo Gallery, etc etc


----------



## Maggi200

Got nothing on it to wipe  it cleared itself ages ago and I never bothered putting shiz back cos I knew this was coming. Didn't realise it was in 2 parts. When is eclair out officially then? I changed the date this morning with nothing


----------



## Dougster

Hopefully today!!

I'll keep you posted.

Make sure your phone numbers are backed up. I have my handset back to pretty much factory settings anyway as 2.1 was imminent.


----------



## Maggi200

Yeh had them all backed up for months after my phone was replaced and not bothered restoring them thinking this was coming for ages!


----------



## john2garden

What's the best way to back everything up?

Using the Sync manager?


----------



## Dougster

Yes, use the Sync Manager.


----------



## Dougster

Sit back and I'll see you in a week................

Information: statement from HTC on Hero Android 2.1 delay

Please see below the following statement from HTC in relation to the delay on the HTC Hero 2.1 Android update for Orange customers:

"We apologise for the delay in Orange Hero customers receiving their Éclair update. Testing the update across European markets took longer than anticipated. However, we hope to receive final approval by the end of the week and Orange handsets should start updating from next week."

To be attributed to a HTC spokesperson

http://newsroom.orange.co.uk/2010/07/27/information-statement-from-htc-on-hero-android-2-1-delay/


----------



## Dougster

Now live on orange. Go check people!!


----------



## Maggi200

And downloading


----------



## Dougster

Oh boy does it look good.

I'm off to the pub to sit in a corner with my geek specs on!!


----------



## Maggi200

Downloaded just installing now!


----------



## Dougster

Lost a lot of contacts...............

Dunno what that is all about.


----------



## Maggi200

Very slick. I lost none


----------

